# Small green line through my Sony XBR4



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Today I noticed a very small thin line through my 2 year old Sony XBR4. It's on the right hand side and is noticeable when I play DVDs and when I watch my satellite. 

Does anyone know what can be the cause of this? I thought it may be the wiring (HDMI) but I've not moved this TV. It's mounted on the wall. 

Please let me know what I can do with this problem. I spent over $2700 for this a few years ago. 

Thx


----------

